# [SOLVED] i915 GPU driver/performance issue

## statikregimen

Good day,

So the basic issue is horrible performance (even for this GPU - an Intel i915 in a Yoga 2 11). I am a manager on an HL2DM server, so keep this game installed on all of my devices that can run it. This one could play it passably in Winderps with modest detail settings, but haven't tried any other Linux distro, so it could just be a lack-of-support issue.

I assume it has to do with the below weirdness w/ the i965 driver for some reason trying to load, and no evidence that the correct X11  i915 driver loads (but does seem to exist).

```
# glxinfo | grep rendering

libGL error: unable to load driver: i965_dri.so

libGL error: driver pointer missing

libGL error: failed to load driver: i965

direct rendering: Yes

# ls -l /usr/lib/dri/

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Jul 26 21:15 i915_dri.so -> ../mesa/i915g_dri.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Aug 23 22:32 i915g_dri.so -> ../mesa/i915g_dri.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 Aug 23 22:32 kms_swrast_dri.so -> ../mesa/kms_swrast_dri.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Jul 26 21:15 swrast_dri.so -> ../mesa/swrastg_dri.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Aug 23 22:32 swrastg_dri.so -> ../mesa/swrastg_dri.so

# ls ../mesa

i915_dri.so   kms_swrast_dri.so  swrastg_dri.so

i915g_dri.so  swrast_dri.so

# eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

# groups <myusername>

wheel video users statik

# dmesg | grep i915

[    0.574300] i915 0000:00:02.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    0.584590] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20170403 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    0.719927] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops i915_audio_component_bind_ops)

[    2.002039] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
```

In make.conf I have:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915"
```

Earlier when troubleshooting, I had some broken symlinks in /usr/lib/dri. One was to the i965 driver. The other two were to some r300 or something...I deleted them, but they should have never existed!! I've never included any reference to this machine since day 0 about i965 or any other GPU that I can remember.

My kernel is configured thusly

Any help is deeply appreciated!Last edited by statikregimen on Sat Sep 09, 2017 12:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

I would think you should be using 

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965"

This should make X11 use the modesetting driver (versus the i965 driver) which should be the most up to date driver.

Make sure you emerge your world again with the --newuse option.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel

----------

## statikregimen

Are you sure about i965? I'm quite certain this CPU has the i915 GPU. My goal would be to get rid of references in X to i965 and get it to load the correct i915 driver I think.

Am I misunderstanding something or is the i965 backward compatible and thus would be the latest for this same chip?

It's a slow machine and that'll be a timeconsuming rebuild or I'd just try it lol

Thank you for the reply!!

----------

## eccerr0r

965.

Your CPU is a Baytrail and that has the HD4000 graphics.

The HD4000 is more like the i965 than the older i915.

----------

## statikregimen

Ok, thank you! I'm trying it right after i post this  :Very Happy: 

----------

## statikregimen

That did the trick! Thank you very much! I'll update the wiki for this laptop as well.

EDIT: Everything is running smoother now, including the game, which I think is running smoother than I remember on Winderps  :Very Happy: 

----------

